
Whatever happened to Gallium-Arsenide? - rbanffy
https://www.quora.com/Whatever-happened-to-Gallium-Arsenide-Why-did-the-need-for-GaAs-go-away-What-technology-solved-the-problem-it-was-supposed-to-address?share=1
======
gaspoweredcat
Thank you for this, i remember reading about it back when single core chips
were hitting absurd temps (if memory serves the headlines were something like
"top end p4 produces more heat per mm2 than a thermo nuclear power plant")
before they managed to find another way there was much talk of GaAs

just for fun id love to see what a GaAs Bitcoin mining ASIC could do but i
seriously doubt anyone will be producing one of them

